# General > Gardening >  New Garden

## viking

Hi There,
We will soon be moving to a new built house and I'm keen to have the garden look 'established' asap though I know that's a challenge in coastal Caithness!  I would welcome any advice on what plants to try. My knowledge of gardening is only basic but I'm prepared to put in the effort and learn!

----------


## Kenn

Where abouts, what type of soil, how exposed is the garden?

----------


## viking

Thanks for reply. Just west of Thurso. Garden is south facing. Can be sheltered or very windy depending on wind direction. Thought it might be better to buy turf rather than wait for seed to look established. Advice on borders and raised beds welcome too!

----------


## Scunner

Go for shelter, using wind breaks, until some form of hedging gets established.

----------


## viking

Ok thanks. Have put up some of that green mesh windbreak fencing  and cotoneaster but realise it's best to have a mixed hedge. As far as plants go, what about New Zealand Flax and variegated hollies?

----------


## Scunner

Holly takes some time to grow to a decent height.  Don't know anything about flax

----------


## Kenn

Grew a willow hedge here to allow slower growing plants to establish. Withies are easy to root, fast to grow, can be matted, woven and plaited or just kept to a manageable height with a quick prune so they stay dense.

----------


## viking

Really appreciate the advice folks. Where would I buy willow plants?  When is the best time of the year to plant them? Thanks

----------


## gardeninginagale

All good advice from previous posters. Lizz and Scunner know their plants. Forget Holly and Flax. Plants I would add to those recommended are - Fuchsia riccartonii, Rosa rugosa, Ribes (Flowering Currant), Hippophae (Sea Buckthorn), Purple Willow (Salix daphnoides), Blackthorn (Prunus spinosa), and the Sambucus family (Elders), the gold and variegated cultivars are just as hardy as the common green one, and much more attractive.

If you are very exposed, you need to think long term and in layers. Now create an outer later of the above mentioned plants. In a year or two, build a second layer, within the shelter of the first. The second layer could include Cornus (Dogwoods), Cotoneaster (the taller growing ones like Bullata or Simonsii), Rosa spinosissima or Rosa glauca, the shrubby Loniceras (the Honeysuckle family but the hedging ones, not the climbing ones) like Ledebourii or Baggessen's Gold.

I confess I am a self-employed gardener, and as a sideline I grow plants for sale. But I am always happy to give advice without ulterior motive, as many orgers will testify. Will welcome a pm, If you think I can help further. Mike.

----------


## viking

Thanks Mike. I've sent you a PM.

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

Try Azalea Hegding this works best in costal areas

----------


## viking

Thank you.

----------


## Hoida

Did you get willow cuttings? We could give you some PM me if interested

----------


## gardeninginagale

I mean no disrespect to anyone, but we must be realistic. Azaleas will die anywhere north of Perth. You are welcome to take cuttings from my willows, FOC obviously, but sooner rather than later. Season is running out.

----------


## viking

Thank you very much. I'm away this weekend but will be out to see you the following one.

----------

